# Avenger II GMT



## djy74 (Jun 26, 2008)

Hi guys, 
I just jumped back into Breitling this past week, finding a very nice pre-owned Avenger II GMT with well over 1 yr of warranty left on the digital card from an AD. My one and only Breitling was a Colt 44mm around a year ago. I flipped it this past winter, but always thought it was a pretty good jeans and t-shirt watch. My one gripe was the painted on Breitling logo and lone applied numeral with baton markers. Seemed a bit out of place.

When I came across the Avenger II, it reminded me of the Colt...only much better. A big positive in my book is applied finishings on a watch dial. The Breitling logo, baton markers with inverted triangle at the "12", and outlined date window in steel all give the dial depth and a sense of higher quality. The subtle touch of the red font "automatic" and red tipped sweep second enhance the red GMT hand and give the dial a more visual appeal. Another positive with the Avenger II GMT was it's size, pretty perfect for my 7.25" wrist at 43mm in diameter and a little over 12mm thick. 

My Avenger II came on the polished Pro III bracelet, but I picked up a pre-owned but never worn Pro III rubber with brushed clasp to wear for daily use. High polished watches were never my first choice, but I felt I could make an exception on this one. Besides, I'd probably wear it on the Pro III rubber majority of the time anyway, leaving the bracelet for when I'm dressing it up some. 

Glad to be back with Breitling! 
Thanks,
Dan


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

Superb timepiece. I have the same model and truly love wearing it.


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)

Holy cow. This is an amazing watch.. first of all Congratulations on your purchase. I have been lusting for the Avenger II GMT for quite some time but the one with stenciled Arabic numerals on black dial. The only 2 reasons which are plaguing my decision is.. the level of polish on the case & bracelet and would 43mm look huge on my wrist. The Omega LMPO which I wear is 42mm. Also, the current strap offerings are not very satisfying for me.. rubber straps are dust magnets and highly polished bracelets are scratch magnets. Could you please share your experience on the wearing factor of the watch?


----------



## RWSMIKE (May 2, 2012)

Sweet looking watch


----------



## Teaklejr (Jan 14, 2013)

That's a stunning looking watch. One day I will pick up a Brietling!


----------



## djy74 (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanks guys!
I have a 7.25" wrist and I feel a 42mm-44mm watch is my "sweet spot", the 43mm Avenger II GMT is a great fit. The high polish was not my first choice, but I figured I was going t wear it on the Pro III rubber the majority of the time.
Probably the best aspect of this Avenger line watch is it's thickness. At just over 12mm, it can be worn comfortably every day without as much wrist fatigue as other models in the line.
Hope this helps!
-Dan


----------



## Bbpatrick (Feb 11, 2014)

Congrats on an awesome watch! I've been eyeing this one for a while and I just tried this on in the store today, it was really impressive in person! I know it was already stated but I felt the size was perfect. I'm hoping to add this to my collection soon!


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)

Bbpatrick.. Out of curiosity, how big is your wrist? Reason being I am trying to see if 43mm will look too big on my wrist.. The biggest I own is a 42mm.. however sometimes a 41mm watch wears bigger than a 42mm watch. This one being so thin.. I am inclined to believe this wears very comfortably.



Bbpatrick said:


> Congrats on an awesome watch! I've been eyeing this one for a while and I just tried this on in the store today, it was really impressive in person! I know it was already stated but I felt the size was perfect. I'm hoping to add this to my collection soon!


----------



## trueblue40 (Sep 25, 2007)

Congratulations on your Avenger II GMT.

I also have the baton dial version like yours. It's a fantastic watch.

Try it on the black OEM leather, - it looks great on that too. (not too shabby on a Nato either)

Enjoy!!

Nick


----------



## Bbpatrick (Feb 11, 2014)

raja_3012 said:


> Bbpatrick.. Out of curiosity, how big is your wrist? Reason being I am trying to see if 43mm will look too big on my wrist.. The biggest I own is a 42mm.. however sometimes a 41mm watch wears bigger than a 42mm watch. This one being so thin.. I am inclined to believe this wears very comfortably.


My wrist is about 7 inches. I wish I would have taken a picture with it on. It actually surprised me how well it fit, I usually don't like larger watches but I didn't think it was too big at all. The thinness was really nice and made it wear comfortably.


----------



## Blaster7Romeo (Dec 28, 2015)

I have been looking at this same model.. have always thought a ruler band was kind of unbecoming a fine Swiss timepiece... and the bracelet is half of a watches character.. but that is my opinion. 

I have always had watches with a brushed finish. But it is the high polish that attracts me to this watch.. could you or anyone ells give us some feed back on how well it holds up.


----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)

Blaster7Romeo said:


> I have been looking at this same model.. have always thought a rubber band was kind of unbecoming a fine Swiss timepiece... and the bracelet is half of a watches character.. but that is my opinion.
> 
> ...it is the high polish that attracts me to this watch...


My thoughts as well.  I also like to go back and forth between OEM bracelet and OEM croco or calf strap. Avenger GMT II is *the Bomb *on either!! (and I'm a chrono guy!!)
Best,
Ron


----------



## WichitaViajero (Feb 22, 2013)

Looks Awesome! congrats!


----------



## djy74 (Jun 26, 2008)

Blaster7Romeo said:


> I have been looking at this same model.. have always thought a ruler band was kind of unbecoming a fine Swiss timepiece... and the bracelet is half of a watches character.. but that is my opinion.
> 
> I have always had watches with a brushed finish. But it is the high polish that attracts me to this watch.. could you or anyone ells give us some feed back on how well it holds up.


Hi,
I'm gonna put the Avenger II on the bracelet this weekend and take some pics. 
-Dan


----------



## djy74 (Jun 26, 2008)

I put the Avenger II back on the SS bracelet. I was battling with it on and off for a half an hour and finally came to the realization that the spring bars for the Pro III rubber were slightly larger than the original bars for the SS bracelet. 

I took 2 measurements with calipers, 1) a true length measurement, 2) with the spring bar compressed:
Rubber: 1) 25.28mm 2) 22.70mm
SS Bracelet 1) 24.37mm 2) 21.60mm
Just an FYI when you change it up on your own. 

I remember reading that spring bar sizes vary on strap to bracelet, but I never experienced it myself. I've changed straps to bracelets and vice versa probably over a hundred times, thinking I knew what I was doing. This situation put me in my place, lol. 
Anyway, here are some pics on the SS bracelet, I took another of it on the Pro III rubber to compare, which definitely makes it sportier. There are some marks here and there, but thats a given on a highly polished finish.
-Dan


----------



## Blaster7Romeo (Dec 28, 2015)

That SS bracelets what I really love about that watch... thanks for the pics


----------



## prerid (Feb 6, 2009)

Fantastic watch. It is a true all rounder. Metal casing with metal bracelet. The trademark Breitling styling. 300 mtr water resistant makes this a divers also. GMT and very legible dial and markers. Ample lume. Nice colours for the dial. Slim profile means it can be worn under a full sleeves shirt. Polished metal for that dressy look and rubber strap (although it has to be bought separately) for that sports look. Not too hard on the wallet either.
I picked up this watch during Christmas in HK. Pre-owned but near brand new condition. Just love it.


----------



## WolfHunter3877 (Mar 3, 2014)

Looking awesome, this will probably me my next Breitling, still need a nice GMT

Sent from my SM-T817T using Tapatalk


----------



## Onceuponatim3 (Mar 3, 2016)

Looks great on the SS bracelet ,perfect size. Being eying this model for a while now.


----------



## pugger (Dec 29, 2010)

looks tough! loving it. how are you finding the polished surface?


----------



## trueblueswiss (Mar 17, 2015)

Great watch & nice pick up. This has been on my Breitling short list for some time so a bit jealous.

Love the reflection of the tress in the top left lug.


----------



## yoyogift8 (Apr 5, 2016)

Awesome watch.


----------



## jamsie (Mar 14, 2010)

Fantastic watch! I had my eye on the Avenger II GMT for about a year now, love the case size a lot. Walked into a Breitling boutique and picked up a SuperOcean II recently, and this was after looking at the Colt, Evo and of course the Avenger...still wanted an Avenger, and just made a trade for the SO for this one. Dan, I have a feeling we made a deal with a similar seller???


----------



## cgs (Feb 9, 2010)

My new GMT 
Engraved with Dad mine and sons initials and date of births.
Col.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mattldm (Jun 19, 2016)

I know this is an old thread but I haven't found much newer info on these. I'm thinking of getting a white (stratus silver) dial on the bracelet and it looks like the endlinks fit pretty sloppy on these. There is a YouTube video review by watchuwant and the endlinks are just flopping around and leaving a big gap next to the case. Does anyone's bracelet look like this?


----------



## joespeed29 (Jul 21, 2017)

cant stop thinking about this watch o|.. tried it on at the store before i ordered my Master II...










one day you will be mine.. just need to choose between this and the SOH...:-s


----------



## countingseconds (Oct 5, 2016)

mattldm said:


> I know this is an old thread but I haven't found much newer info on these. I'm thinking of getting a white (stratus silver) dial on the bracelet and it looks like the endlinks fit pretty sloppy on these. There is a YouTube video review by watchuwant and the endlinks are just flopping around and leaving a big gap next to the case. Does anyone's bracelet look like this?


Yeah, I've seen the video on youtube as well and was shocked by the same end links gap. Literally couldn't believe my eyes. Hope it was just a really bad example, cause I do like the watch a lot.


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

joespeed29 said:


> cant stop thinking about this watch o|.. tried it on at the store before i ordered my Master II...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was making the same choice when I got my SOH II this past Dec. Had the black GMT in my hands and went SOH. I still wish to add it or a Blackbird Avenger someday (hopefully soon) as they are fantastic!

IMG_1714 by Gavin Gear, on Flickr
IMG_1716 by Gavin Gear, on Flickr


----------



## TruthBalance (Mar 9, 2018)

Just recently bought my first Breitling, an Avenger ii GMT Black Steel. Love the watch, definitely will see more Beitlings in my future.


----------



## Tonystix (Nov 9, 2017)

Nice looking watch.Mozel tov!


----------



## joespeed29 (Jul 21, 2017)

Dark Overlord said:


> I was making the same choice when I got my SOH II this past Dec. Had the black GMT in my hands and went SOH. I still wish to add it or a Blackbird Avenger someday (hopefully soon) as they are fantastic!
> 
> IMG_1714 by Gavin Gear, on Flickr
> IMG_1716 by Gavin Gear, on Flickr


very nice .. the SOH blue/blue on mesh is high high up on my list.. i actually have an email notification on to tell me when one is posted fs ..lol.. really love that one


----------



## soufiane (Jul 23, 2012)

I have the exact same one with the original SS bracelet and I love it. However, you are one connaisseur to have switched to the rubber band! It looks even better. May I ask where you found it in such amazing condition?


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

The tree reflecting in the lug in the first pic is pretty cool too!


----------



## ttommywatches (Jan 23, 2010)

Underrated GMT. Congrats!


----------



## eric.nielsen (Sep 12, 2016)

mattldm said:


> I know this is an old thread but I haven't found much newer info on these. I'm thinking of getting a white (stratus silver) dial on the bracelet and it looks like the endlinks fit pretty sloppy on these. There is a YouTube video review by watchuwant and the endlinks are just flopping around and leaving a big gap next to the case. Does anyone's bracelet look like this?


Tim's review helped convince me to get mine. Was set on the white dial but some photos make it look tough to read against the silver hands. Got this blue dial at a price too good to pass up and no my endlinks are not loose AT ALL.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## stevenliu0923 (Mar 2, 2018)

congratulations on the new avenger! been trying to get into one of these as well but i haven't found the right deal to pull the trigger.....definitely love how these look with the pro 3 strap though. great pick up.


----------



## CGP (Feb 24, 2018)

Looks great. Looks new! Enjoy it.


----------



## Watchguy53 (May 6, 2018)

My GMT with a diamond bezel


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

I typically like GMTs. I typically dislike watches with any hour markings on the bezel, as I prefer them on the dial for GMTs when done correctly. That said, the diamonds are a sweet workaround for my tastes!


----------



## countingseconds (Oct 5, 2016)

eric.nielsen said:


> Tim's review helped convince me to get mine. Was set on the white dial but some photos make it look tough to read against the silver hands. Got this blue dial at a price too good to pass up and no my endlinks are not loose AT ALL.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To my experience, the GMT is a perfect example of a watch that looks good in pictures and amazing in real life. It's one of may favorites, especially the blue dial.


----------



## playitleo42 (Apr 12, 2016)

countingseconds said:


> To my experience, the GMT is a perfect example of a watch that looks good in pictures and amazing in real life. It's one of may favorites, especially the blue dial.


Agreed. I have the black dial baton model and have it on a military rubber strap which fits a nice niche between more dress watches and SS bracelet sport styles.


----------

